# Bugge



## yamahabob (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Anybody serve on the supply ship sea producer, north sea 75/76 and remember me Bob Harrison,AB, joined it new when it was delivered from Singapore to Aberdeen. We worked mainly in the Brent field.(==D)


----------

